# 10.2.3 new brushed interface?



## ddma (Dec 14, 2002)

Frontmost





Background


----------



## kendall (Dec 14, 2002)

what's so new about it?  ichat has always had a brushed steel interface.


----------



## ddma (Dec 14, 2002)

No No, look closer to the 3 coloured buttons. They are not popped out.


----------



## kendall (Dec 14, 2002)

its on ichat, ical and address book,  not on itunes or quicktime

the buttons are slightly closer together as well


----------



## ddma (Dec 14, 2002)

I think iTunes and QuickTime are carbon apps and don't take the system brushed interface.

*corrected some gramma


----------



## plastic (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice for you guys to notice these little things and appreciate the Apple dudes who made these little changes, I am sure they will feel very appreciated.


----------



## ddma (Dec 14, 2002)

Hope they won't sue me for posting this unreleased product's cap screen... anyway, I like the new buttons.


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2002)

Where's your posted screen ? What's that thread all about please ?

I feel like I don't understand English anymore  !


----------



## ddma (Dec 14, 2002)

Here you go if you don't see the attached pic in the first message.


----------



## fryke (Dec 14, 2002)

looks good. now we need updated iTunes and QT to make use of this, too... (and also to be able to turn it off via hacks or themes...)


----------



## ddma (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## senne (Dec 14, 2002)

when does 10.2.3 comes out?


----------



## ddma (Dec 14, 2002)

Soon.


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2002)

How did you get this senne ?


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 14, 2002)

It's simply beautiful... after 12 years of looking at Wintel machines... I find Aqua beautiful.


----------



## ksv (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *It's simply beautiful... after 12 years of looking at Wintel machines... I find Aqua beautiful. *



That's probably explained by the fact that Microsoft don't have one single graphics designer


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *That's probably explained by the fact that Microsoft don't have one single graphics designer  *



I like Mac... ok so I had 3 crashes... on my Mac... only because I was fudging with OS X... (learning it and pushing it...) but now I am up and running and I love this thing...

and now guys something to laugh at...

My friend who is a Wintel Tech... got Windowsblinds and tried to convert his Windows XP, into a Mac OS X setup... It's laughable... because he tells me; "See look what I can do..." I just laugh and tell him go buy a mac.


----------



## senne (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *How did you get this senne ? *



what did i do?


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry, maybe I've been unclear.

Where did you get those screenshots ? How did you get 10.2.3 ? Official tester ? Illegal network ?

*use PM if needed *


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Sorry, maybe I've been unclear.
> 
> Where did you get those screenshots ? How did you get 10.2.3 ? Official tester ? Illegal network ?
> ...



I am sorry but I am lmao... to this subtle question...


----------



## AJaX (Dec 14, 2002)

the pushed in buttons look TONS better..it's all about the design.


----------



## mr_mac_x (Dec 14, 2002)

I just wish that the close/minimize/zoom buttons looked the same as the toolbar button.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2002)

toast no asking for illegal software


----------



## fryke (Dec 14, 2002)

1. The screenshots are genuine. Confirmed.

2. iTunes and QuickTime don't make use of the brushed theme, their theme is hacked into the application.

3. Makes me believe 10.2.3 will only be released when updates for iTunes and QT are ready, too.


----------



## jdbon (Dec 14, 2002)

I think it looks great. It goes with the refinements made to the buttons and widgets in 10.2. Further improvements I'd like to see in the interface:


Get rid of stripes, and gice the white areas a glass look (like the buttons)


Make two more threee more color schemes:Ice,Snow and Chrome.

Ice would be a clear lucit look for the widgets,scroll bars, check boxes etc. Snow would be an opaque white color similar to the glass white of the empty space. Chrome would be a chrome color/texture like that on the iMac.


I think these changes would really spiff up the interfaces and make it even more classy.


----------



## Cuzzo (Dec 15, 2002)

No,i dont like it!

What have they done! 

It looks more plastic now,bring back the ones with shadow!

Much more class! 


Cuzzo


(Im a future swither,dont hit me for using MS shit) 


http://expweb.no-ip.com/~nexus/cuzzofiles.html


----------



## ddma (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, I tho think that it matches the brushed interface better. It shouldn't suppose to have shadow with brushed interface.


----------



## senne (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Sorry, maybe I've been unclear.
> 
> Where did you get those screenshots ? How did you get 10.2.3 ? Official tester ? Illegal network ?
> ...



hmm, toast, look back good at the beginning of the thread: threadstarter =  ddma . Not me. I still have the LEGAL 10.2.2 here!


----------



## ddma (Dec 15, 2002)

I think someone has installed the theme from the 3rd party so the one has a new theme for the brushed interface... it really looks like the 10.2.3 release?? Who has installed 10.2.3 beta to confirm it pls.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cuzzo _
> *No,i dont like it!
> 
> What have they done!
> ...



LOL Cuzzo!


----------



## celeborn (Dec 15, 2002)

Since they're doing changes to the window widgets, I wish they'd also make the widget symbols "X", "-" and "+" always visible. Having to scrub the buttons with a mouse to see what they do is just bad UI design, and goes against Apple's own guidelines. They should also come up with a replacement for the "+" symbol, as it doesn't correctly describe its functionality.


----------



## senne (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by celeborn _
> *Since they're doing changes to the window widgets, I wish they'd also make the widget symbols "X", "-" and "+" always visible. Having to scrub the buttons with a mouse to see what they do is just bad UI design, and goes against Apple's own guidelines. They should also come up with a replacement for the "+" symbol, as it doesn't correctly describe its functionality. *




you've read the same article as me


----------



## celeborn (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *you've read the same article as me  *



If you mean the part in the AHIG concerning the use of color in interface design, then yes. Originally though it was just about my own frustration concerning Apple's "modern" Aqua UI.  It's all neat and lickable and all that, but I think they should've instead built on the stuff they had learnt with the extremely functional yet elegant Platinum interface. Oh but they couldn't do that, of course, because wise old Steve fired the Human Interface group at Apple.


----------



## senne (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by celeborn _
> *If you mean the part in the AHIG concerning the use of color in interface design, then yes. Originally though it was just about my own frustration concerning Apple's "modern" Aqua UI.  It's all neat and lickable and all that, but I think they should've instead built on the stuff they had learnt with the extremely functional yet elegant Platinum interface. Oh but they couldn't do that, of course, because wise old Steve fired the Human Interface group at Apple. *



ah, no, i've read the article about a Windows-addict that breaks off Mac OS X. He had the same arguments as you have now.


----------



## celeborn (Dec 15, 2002)

Yes, that's one of the very few things that is done better in Windows.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Dec 15, 2002)

hey if it pleases the mac os 9 converts to have something that looks like platinum..well no it doesn't but you get the point...than my friend who's a graphic designer is all for it. He likes the look of all the iapps as well as aqua. but an optional brushed interface would be good.
i dont think apple should offer too many themes just customizability. 
Brushed chimera doesn't look that horrible except the widgets or out of wack. I always have the calibration to mid day sunlight so it's lease bright on the eyes.


----------



## boi (Dec 15, 2002)

after using the SmoothStripes theme (which, it turns out, is actually stripeless) for so long, the aqua scan lines look really bad. it clutters everything up. i love my smoothstripes ^_^.


----------



## celeborn (Dec 15, 2002)

Well "brushed aluminum" is making a bad thing worse, in my opinion. In addition to having all the problems linked to normal Aqua (except the stripes and the brightness) it makes the titlebar dissappear completely.
By the way, I'm currently using Max Rudberg's Rhapsodized theme, which is mostly great, except for the weird "default button" behaviour.


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 15, 2002)

I like the Apple Aqua interface, i just can't stand the traffic light color scheme. It's good for a newbie, but us true mac users don't need that. Red - close, thats good, but the other two are just not needed and seem out of place. Leave the buttons a clear color, or allow us to change the color to our own liking. The buttons with the shadows look good on NON brushed apps, while the indented would work fine on the brushed.


----------



## senne (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Urbansory _
> *I like the Apple Aqua interface, i just can't stand the traffic light color scheme. It's good for a newbie, but us true mac users don't need that. Red - close, thats good, but the other two are just not needed and seem out of place. Leave the buttons a clear color, or allow us to change the color to our own liking. The buttons with the shadows look good on NON brushed apps, while the indented would work fine on the brushed. *



YOU use graphite!


----------



## senne (Dec 16, 2002)

i also think that Apple has to use this bar from iSync





in all Error/Attention/Remark-windows! That's such a cool bar!


----------



## fryke (Dec 16, 2002)

Hmm... I'm glad Apple ONLY uses this for what it's thought for: Warning you that you might lose data by your own action. I wouldn't want to see this anytime I should pay some attention.


----------



## AJaX (Dec 16, 2002)

yeah it would make your mac look like it's always under construction =P


----------



## hazmat (Dec 16, 2002)

I would love to see those recessed buttons for the whole thing.  I hate how they are now, like little buttons that were stuck on.  They don't look integrated at all.  Even worse on the brushed aluminum apps.  I think the OS 9 buttons looked much better on iTunes than the OS X.

And yeah, I use the Graphite theme because I hate the traffic light colored buttons.  I like the aqua colored scrollbars and such, but hate the buttons so much that I leave it at Graphite.  If they would make the buttons all aqua or something, I would love that.


----------



## ddma (Dec 16, 2002)

I tho like the Aqua interface. I think it is much better than Windows XP's... At least the interface is much cleaner.


----------



## fryke (Dec 16, 2002)

Windows XP is out of this equation, anyway. 

I'm a Rhapsodized user, too, and must say I hope Apple will at some point find a way to integrate a cleaner look as an option. The stripes are too much, the translucency is too much... Graphite Aqua is nowhere near a professionally acceptable theme for Mac OS X. It looks good, yes, nothing against that, but from a usability standpoint, it plain s*cks.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Windows XP is out of this equation, anyway.
> 
> I'm a Rhapsodized user, too, and must say I hope Apple will at some point find a way to integrate a cleaner look as an option. The stripes are too much, the translucency is too much... Graphite Aqua is nowhere near a professionally acceptable theme for Mac OS X. It looks good, yes, nothing against that, but from a usability standpoint, it plain s*cks. *



My biggest complaint about the graphite theme is that in contrast to non-focused windows, there isn't enough of a difference sometimes.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 16, 2002)

ddma - Have a shot of this in the Graphite color scheme?


----------



## ddma (Dec 16, 2002)

*I don't own this release but I just found the cap screen on the web. Don't sue me Apple!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 16, 2002)

Very nice.    Major improvement in the Graphite scheme.

*Oh, and ddma - It's hard to lie like that when you have my location in the background on those images.


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Very nice.    Major improvement in the Graphite scheme.
> 
> *Oh, and ddma - It's hard to lie like that when you have my location in the background on those images.     *



Stupid Reply: Why can't they just make Aqua but instead of the nice blue use Red or a different color???   I know it's a stupid question... but I had to ask it.


----------



## DMCrimson (Dec 16, 2002)

I loathe the metal look...


----------



## ApeintheShell (Dec 17, 2002)

DMCrimson...but the metal look likes you.

ddma...i have the doubt that no one will ever be satisfied with buttons even if apple does do this.
They'll be working and all of sudden they'll wonder, "where did this apple icon come from?! 
Give me the option to remove it!"
The graphite theme is weak because when i was reading about 10.2 i was under the suspicion that the whole theme would be a graphite. oh well.


----------



## NielZ (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *It really looks like the 10.2.3 release?? Who has installed 10.2.3 beta to confirm it pls. *



I sacrificed myself to give it a try. I made a few wishes to my fairytale, and boom, there was 10.2.3, build 6G24.  

1st boot after install seems to be slower than 10.2.2, but I didn't restart it yet.
iTunes and QT won't startup anymore, they quit immediately @ startup. 

The readme-file in the installer:


> The 10.2.3 Update delivers enhanced functionality and improved reliability for the following applications, utilities, and technologies: AppleScript, Classic compatibility, Disk Copy, Disk Utility, Image Capture, Mail, OpenGL, Print Center, and Rendezvous. It provides audio, disc recording, graphics, printing improvements, as well as AFP and WebDAV networking improvements. The update also provides updated security services and includes the latest Security Updates.
> 
> For detailed information on this Update, please visit http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n107263



And here, the pics you've all been waiting for
  

Buttons greyed-oud.





Front app, normal buttons.





The x, - and +:





I think it's ugly, i hope this doesn't make it...


----------



## hazmat (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn.  I was hoping that the non-metal interface would also have the recessed buttons.


----------



## fryke (Dec 17, 2002)

Nope. Basically all stays the same, only the metallized applications (iSync, iChat etc.) get the new widgets at the upper left corner. This has nothing to do with the 'Graphite' version of Aqua, which still stays the same.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NielZ _
> *iTunes and QT won't startup anymore, they quit immediately @ startup. *


Hm.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 17, 2002)

* Sorry. Nothing to see here. *


----------



## NielZ (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Hm.   *


 It turned out that was only that time...
It was the first boot after install, and after a second reboot everything worked fine. 

(My fairytale included an uninstaller, in case of )


----------



## Vyper (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *YOU use graphite! *



What've you got against graphite people?  


Oh and btw, while the iMac's in the shop, IE on my 7200 is running _graphite_ ^_^


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2002)

senne's comment meant to USE graphite as far as I have understood him..?


----------



## Urbansory (Dec 18, 2002)

I use the standard interface, i prefer to have aqua blue close/min/max buttons,so the option to select a color would be nice.


----------

